# Weekly Competition 2021-17



## Mike Hughey (Apr 27, 2021)

These weekly competitions are sponsored by TheCubicle - check them out for all your speedcubing needs.

Each week, a random competitor will be drawn and given a $15 giftcard to TheCubicle (winner's prize must be claimed within 30 days).

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results in three ways:
1. Select the "Competition" menu choice above; the competition has been integrated into the Forum. It will allow you to compete under your Forum username, with no additional login necessary. You will need to be logged into the Forum to use the integrated site. Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please contact Mike Hughey by PM on speedsolving.com if you have questions.
2. Post in this thread, as usual.
3. If you have competed prior to the integration with the Forum, continue to use the old site. Note that no further accounts will be created for the external website; if you have not already competed this way, you should use the integrated version with the "Competition" menu choice above instead.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 70 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed and with feet you can use both hands during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit. Provide an explanation in the comments describing how you arrived at your solution.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all WCA events, beginning in 2021 we are using the official TNoodle scramble generator to generate scrambles. Please see the official WCA regulations for questions regarding scrambling notation.
Kilominx, Redi Cube, Master Pyraminx, and Face-Turning Octahedron random-state scramblers were provided by xyzzy (Thank You!). For FTO, to scramble, hold the puzzle with a corner facing you. The four faces visible to you together make a square. Orient the puzzle so that each of the four faces are directly above, below, to the left, and to the right of the corner facing you. These make up the U, F, L, and R faces, respectively. For the four faces on the back, B is adjacent to U, BL is adjacent to L, BR is adjacent to R, and D is adjacent to F. 
15 Puzzle scrambles are being provided using Ben Whitmore's random-state scrambler (Thank You!).
Curvy Copter random-state scrambler was provided by whatshisbucket (Thank You!). See the thread SALOW Notation for Curvy Copter for more explanation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.


*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 R U' F R2 F' R' U R' F R
*2. *R' U2 R2 U2 R' F U' F U2 R2 U'
*3. *R' F U R U2 F' U2 R U' R' U2
*4. *U' F2 R U2 R' U2 F R U2 R' F
*5. *U' F' R2 U' R U2 R' F U2 R2 F'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U2 D2 F U B U B R2 F2 B2 R U2 F2 L B2 U2 D B2
*2. *L F2 R' F2 U B2 D2 U' F2 D' B2 U' F R' U B F' L B2
*3. *R2 D R L' D2 L' D' R' B D F2 L' F2 U2 L' F2 R' B'
*4. *R L' D' R' U R' F' R D2 R L2 D2 F2 B L2 B U2 D2 B'
*5. *R L' D2 F U L2 B' U B D2 B2 L U2 R2 L D2 R B2 U2

*4x4x4*
*1. *B2 U D2 R2 U' D R2 L' F' U2 L2 U B' U2 F2 D2 L' B Rw2 Fw2 Uw2 R' B2 R' Uw2 D' R' U' Fw2 R' U' Fw' Uw2 B U2 Fw' D Rw' Uw' F2 D U L'
*2. *U2 R D' U2 R2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2 L2 U L' U F' U' L2 F' D2 Fw2 D' Rw2 U L2 B U Rw2 D2 B' F2 R2 L Uw2 Rw' U' F Uw2 Rw2 Uw Fw F2 U Rw' D2
*3. *F2 L R2 U2 R2 D B2 L2 D' U' F2 U2 L' B' F' U L B2 U2 R2 Uw2 F2 Rw2 L Fw2 R F Rw2 R' B2 Rw2 F L2 Uw' L2 F R2 D Rw' U' Rw2 D L2 Fw Rw2
*4. *B2 D' L2 F2 U R2 B2 U2 D R D2 F2 D2 F' R' U' B2 L' F D2 Uw2 Rw2 R2 U' L' B2 Rw2 R2 Fw2 Uw2 R U' F2 B' Uw2 Fw U2 B2 Rw' F Uw R2 Fw2 L'
*5. *U2 F2 B2 U F2 D' F2 B2 D R2 F' D2 B L F' U D B U B Fw2 Uw2 D' Fw2 U' D2 F' U R2 Fw2 Rw2 D' Rw Uw2 L B2 L2 D' Rw B' Uw Rw U' D' R

*5x5x5*
*1. *F R' U' Dw2 Fw' L Bw R' F U F L Dw Bw2 Fw Uw' Rw2 Bw2 D' L' Rw2 D2 Uw2 R Dw' Rw2 Bw' Rw Bw2 D Uw2 Bw Fw D2 Uw2 Bw Rw' F U2 Uw Rw2 L D' Lw2 Rw F2 Rw Dw' D2 R2 F B' D2 Bw2 B2 R' Lw Dw2 R2 Bw'
*2. *B' Fw D2 Fw F' L2 Dw Fw' L2 Bw L2 F D' Uw2 B' Lw2 F Uw' Rw' Dw F' B Dw' Uw2 D' Bw' Fw' Rw' Uw Dw2 Rw' Bw Uw B L' D' Bw' Rw' Uw' B2 Rw' B2 Rw B' U F Dw2 Fw Lw' Uw2 Bw2 F2 Rw2 L B2 F' R Dw' Uw' D'
*3. *B L' R' Fw' Lw Uw' Dw2 F' Fw2 D L2 Bw Uw L' D' Uw2 F2 B Uw' Lw Uw2 Lw' Uw Lw F' Dw2 U Lw2 Bw' D2 Uw Bw Rw' U2 Lw2 U Uw2 Dw2 R' Dw2 Fw Lw2 L D2 B Bw D Dw' F' D' Bw2 Rw L2 R' Dw' Lw Uw2 Fw F' D
*4. *Lw2 Dw2 U2 F' U R D' Uw Bw L' Lw2 U L' Fw' L' U B Uw Fw2 Lw2 B' Dw' U Fw Dw' Bw2 B F U Fw2 Dw' B Dw' Lw2 F' D2 U2 Rw' B' Dw2 L D Rw U' D2 Dw B L Rw' Bw' Fw R' Bw2 Lw2 Dw2 Fw U R2 F2 U2
*5. *Rw2 F Uw2 Lw L' R2 B2 Bw2 L' Lw' F2 Lw' D F' Bw' Dw2 F' R2 B' R D' Uw' Lw2 U2 D R' Rw L' Dw' Lw2 B' Uw2 L' Bw2 D' Lw D' Bw R2 Rw' U F' B2 R' Bw Dw U Rw Bw2 L Rw D' Fw2 B' Lw' Dw' Lw R Dw2 Fw2

*6x6x6*
*1. *D2 U Fw 3Fw2 F2 L 3Uw2 Lw Bw2 3Uw Bw2 B R 3Uw2 Bw' Rw' L' U' B2 R2 U R2 U' Lw' 3Fw' 3Rw' Lw' Rw' Uw2 R 3Uw2 B2 Lw' U2 Fw2 3Fw 3Uw2 Dw' D' L 3Rw Lw U Fw' 3Fw L2 Bw D2 Rw Bw' F R' L2 Bw Dw' D B2 R2 Bw L' U2 Bw2 D2 R2 3Uw2 F' B2 3Fw2 D Dw Bw' Uw Rw2 F2 L Dw' U 3Rw' D' Bw
*2. *B2 L2 U' L R' Fw' U' D2 Lw2 Rw Bw L2 3Fw2 Bw 3Uw' L' D2 R' 3Rw2 U2 F R' Rw U Rw' 3Rw' Bw' F' Dw2 Uw' F' Uw' D' L' B F' Fw' Lw' 3Rw2 L' D2 B' 3Uw Uw Fw D' R' F Rw2 3Rw2 D' Fw' R' Fw2 R' Rw' 3Uw2 L F' D' R' Lw' Rw' D' L' Uw Bw Fw2 Rw D Bw Dw2 Lw2 L2 3Rw2 D' 3Fw' R Dw F
*3. *Rw2 Fw 3Rw Bw U2 Rw' F' Dw' Uw2 Bw 3Rw' B' F Dw2 D 3Fw' D2 U2 Rw' B' L Bw2 F' L' B U D' R' D2 3Uw' Dw Fw' 3Uw F' Fw B2 Bw D2 Dw' B Uw Fw' B2 D2 Dw' 3Fw B D 3Rw' Rw' 3Fw2 U2 3Uw' R' Lw' D2 F2 L F D 3Fw R2 Dw2 3Fw' Lw2 Rw2 U' D' Uw R2 Fw2 U2 Rw Fw2 F' B D Uw' 3Fw U'
*4. *R2 3Uw' Dw' R2 Bw2 Rw2 Bw' Uw Dw2 L2 B' Uw' U D2 R2 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Uw 3Fw Bw Uw' L 3Fw D2 3Uw2 Lw2 B2 3Fw2 Rw Bw2 F2 Fw' R F' 3Uw2 3Fw' Rw Lw2 3Fw2 D' Fw2 D' 3Fw' Uw2 3Fw' Rw D2 L Fw' 3Fw 3Rw2 Dw' B2 R' 3Fw' 3Rw2 R2 Rw' Lw' 3Fw' Rw Uw' 3Rw Uw2 B Dw Bw2 Rw2 U' 3Rw B' Dw Lw B D Rw' D 3Fw Bw'
*5. *3Uw2 B 3Uw' 3Fw' 3Uw Uw F U2 F' Rw Lw B' R Lw' U' Lw' Uw2 Bw2 Lw2 3Rw' Fw' Lw' R2 3Rw F' Fw2 3Rw' Bw2 F B' Fw L B' R' B2 F2 Fw2 U' F' Dw Fw F2 3Rw' 3Fw R2 3Fw2 3Uw' L' 3Uw' B' L' F' Fw2 L2 Bw' Lw Rw' D2 Lw Bw' F2 3Uw2 F' 3Fw Dw2 Rw2 R' 3Uw' 3Rw' F Fw' Dw' L D 3Fw2 F U' Fw L F2

*7x7x7*
*1. *3Lw' Lw2 3Uw Bw' Rw' 3Rw' Lw2 L' 3Bw' Uw' 3Lw' 3Uw U2 F 3Dw Dw2 Fw' Lw B Bw' U F' 3Dw2 B Bw Uw' R' Dw' Lw Rw Uw2 D2 Lw 3Rw2 Dw' 3Lw 3Rw' B2 Fw 3Bw 3Uw2 Dw Fw 3Bw 3Dw 3Bw' L2 Dw2 U' 3Uw2 3Fw' 3Rw2 Lw2 R2 U2 3Dw D2 R' U Dw2 R 3Bw' 3Dw Bw L Uw B' 3Rw2 3Dw L Bw 3Lw2 Bw2 Uw2 U' B Uw2 F 3Bw' U 3Rw' 3Fw Bw' 3Lw B2 3Uw' 3Lw Bw' 3Rw2 R' L 3Bw 3Lw D U Lw Rw2 U' F2 D
*2. *U2 3Rw2 Uw' D2 Fw2 3Uw R2 Uw 3Dw 3Rw2 Fw2 Dw2 Lw D2 Dw2 Fw D' Lw' Fw 3Bw 3Lw2 L2 F 3Dw 3Rw D' 3Dw' Lw2 Bw2 Fw' 3Fw' R' Uw' Dw R2 3Fw2 L2 Fw2 Rw2 B R' B' Fw 3Rw2 3Lw 3Uw2 F' Rw 3Fw' 3Rw R' D Dw 3Rw' Fw 3Bw' R' Fw U2 Lw Uw F2 R' Bw Rw2 Uw2 D' L 3Lw 3Fw2 3Lw' U 3Uw' Fw' Dw2 R Dw2 B2 Uw' R 3Rw Dw' Lw2 3Lw' 3Uw' D' Fw' 3Dw2 3Bw2 Uw2 3Rw' Uw Rw2 Lw' Dw 3Lw2 3Rw 3Dw' F Fw
*3. *D2 Lw Dw' D2 L' 3Bw' L' Lw2 F Rw Dw U2 F2 Rw 3Bw Rw B Bw 3Dw2 L2 3Lw2 3Fw2 3Lw Fw' 3Uw Rw2 Bw' 3Rw2 3Dw' Dw' 3Fw 3Rw' 3Uw' Uw L Lw U2 B2 Rw2 U F 3Fw2 3Rw 3Lw' R 3Bw L2 Fw' Uw2 Lw' F' Uw' Dw' 3Bw2 3Lw2 R L' Dw2 F D' Uw F R 3Lw' F Bw' D2 3Lw' 3Rw' 3Uw2 3Lw2 3Uw 3Bw' Lw Bw R' F2 3Rw 3Bw2 U 3Fw' R' D2 L R D' Lw Uw' U 3Dw' 3Fw' Lw2 Bw' F Rw2 Lw2 Fw' 3Dw' Lw2 Dw
*4. *3Rw2 3Dw U Fw' B' U F2 Fw2 U F' 3Dw 3Lw Lw2 D' Uw' R 3Fw2 3Rw2 Fw' D 3Rw' 3Bw2 3Rw' Dw Lw R' Uw2 R2 Dw2 R' Bw' 3Lw' Rw D 3Dw2 3Rw Lw' B' Rw2 Dw2 D2 R Dw R' 3Uw' R2 L' Uw Dw2 D2 3Rw2 R' 3Uw2 L' 3Fw Dw R2 Bw Rw' Dw2 D F' 3Uw F2 3Rw' B 3Dw' 3Rw' Fw' U Dw L2 Fw' 3Uw' Dw 3Rw' Lw2 F' Dw' 3Uw' 3Lw' 3Dw' 3Fw 3Lw Bw2 3Dw' Rw2 F2 3Bw 3Dw Rw Uw2 3Uw2 3Fw 3Lw' Bw' 3Fw 3Rw2 U F2
*5. *F' 3Fw2 3Lw Uw' D 3Uw' 3Rw Lw2 Rw2 3Bw2 Lw 3Lw2 3Rw' Rw' B' Uw D 3Bw Fw2 Bw2 F2 B Rw2 3Dw' F' 3Rw Lw' L' 3Fw R2 Bw 3Rw' Uw' R' Lw2 Dw' Lw' Uw' L2 Fw F L2 3Fw 3Rw2 Rw' L Uw' Rw2 D' B Uw' U' B2 R2 B' 3Bw' U L2 3Fw' Lw2 B U 3Lw 3Uw2 Uw' Fw2 Uw2 L' 3Lw 3Dw' Rw' B' Dw' Fw D Uw2 Fw2 3Dw' D' R' Dw2 R 3Bw F' 3Lw' F2 Bw 3Uw' R2 Fw' 3Uw' Bw' Dw 3Uw Fw' Dw2 3Lw U 3Lw U2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *U R U' F U' F' U2 R U2 R' U'
*2. *U2 R F' U' F' U2 R2 U R U' R'
*3. *R' U' F R U' R U' F2 U2 F U'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *U' R' F' R' L2 D F2 D2 B2 R2 L' U L' B2 L R2 F2 D' Rw'
*2. *D2 F2 L2 U2 R B2 L D2 R' U F' R' D2 B' U2 L2 D L Fw Uw
*3. *D' R2 D2 F2 U R2 F' D2 F R2 B U2 B2 R' D2 L' D2 L2 Fw'

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *U2 L2 D2 R' D2 R' B2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D R D' B' U2 R' F U2 R' Fw2 U2 L' Fw2 B Rw2 Uw2 L2 D2 L Uw D' F Uw2 U' B2 Rw' Uw' Rw2 Fw D R' x' y
*2. *U F2 R' L2 B2 L2 D F2 U2 B2 L2 R2 D B' L F2 R2 D L2 F2 Uw2 Rw2 R Uw2 U' L' Uw2 L' Fw2 D' R B2 D2 R' Fw' B' U2 Rw Fw Rw2 U2 Rw2 R Uw2 F2 z' y2
*3. *B2 U2 B' L2 F' U2 B L2 D2 F2 L' D' B U' R' B' R' F D B' Rw2 B' Rw2 L2 Uw2 B2 D L2 U' Fw2 F U F2 Rw' L' Fw2 B D' Fw' Rw' L Uw' D' B' L x2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw D2 Lw' B Rw B Lw' U Bw Fw D' Lw2 Rw B' Lw' R' Bw' Dw R' Uw Dw Rw' D2 L' R Lw Fw D' Fw2 B' F' R2 Bw2 L D2 Uw' Bw' F' L U' Uw Dw D2 L2 F' Bw2 D Dw' F Fw2 Rw2 Bw' R2 L' Fw' Lw' Uw2 Fw Bw Uw' 3Fw
*2. *U Uw Rw F Dw2 Lw2 R' U Bw2 R Rw2 D Uw L' Uw Rw2 B2 Bw2 F' L' D2 U2 B L Bw' Lw' Rw R' Dw' R2 F B' Fw Rw Lw D2 B' Uw' Fw' F2 Rw Lw' R L' Fw2 D' R2 Fw U Bw F L D Uw2 U2 F' B U' Rw L 3Uw
*3. *B2 Rw2 D2 F R2 Rw' L Lw F2 L Lw U' Lw2 U' B L' Dw2 Rw' L D' Dw Fw B2 L' Dw' Lw' Rw2 D' F' Rw2 D Dw2 Rw' Uw2 Fw2 Lw' D Fw2 Bw U2 R' L' F2 Dw Rw2 D L Lw' Dw2 B' Dw B' F Dw D' F R2 Fw2 B U 3Fw' 3Uw2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw R2 3Uw2 Dw Rw' 3Uw' Lw U' 3Uw' Uw2 L B2 U2 Uw2 Rw2 U' Uw D 3Fw D Dw' R' Fw' L' U2 Bw' U2 Dw' Rw' Fw U B Lw' B2 L2 F' Lw Uw Lw2 B2 Fw' 3Uw2 U2 D Fw2 3Fw2 R' Bw2 Rw2 Lw2 R' F2 3Uw' Dw2 D' R L' Rw2 Lw 3Fw' U2 D2 3Fw Dw' 3Rw' L2 Fw Rw2 Uw B' 3Rw2 3Uw Fw F 3Fw' Dw2 Uw2 Bw R2 Uw'

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *Fw2 D2 3Rw' U B Lw' D' Rw2 Fw R2 3Lw 3Rw' Lw' Fw2 3Fw2 Bw' F2 Dw Bw' R' 3Uw L R' U2 3Lw Lw' F2 3Uw2 F2 Dw U F Lw' Uw F2 3Fw2 Fw' Dw2 U' F Lw2 Uw' 3Rw' 3Uw' D2 R2 Fw' 3Bw' U 3Bw2 B2 R2 3Dw2 Rw Uw' 3Dw2 3Rw D2 Bw' 3Uw2 R' 3Fw' L2 U' 3Lw2 F Fw2 Dw' Fw' B' 3Dw 3Rw' Uw' Lw2 U' 3Uw Lw2 L' R' 3Fw Fw 3Bw' Dw 3Uw2 Fw2 F2 3Fw L Dw Rw R' 3Rw2 U' 3Dw2 3Bw2 3Rw2 R2 F' Rw Fw' y2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *U F U2 R' L' B2 D B2 D B' R' F2 U2 R B2 R B2 R' B2 Uw
*2. *U2 L' U2 L' D2 R F2 R' B' F D' L' B U2 B2 D' L' U2 L' Fw' Uw'
*3. *U B2 U' R2 U L2 U2 R' U2 L' F R2 U' F2 R B' L' B' F2 Rw2 Uw2
*4. *L2 F U' D' R2 F B L' D B' U L' U2 R' U2 L2 F2 U2 Rw2 Uw2
*5. *R D L D B2 U' B2 U L2 B2 D L2 D' R U' F R' D F' U' Rw'
*6. *F2 R' D' F2 R D2 L' R' B2 D2 L D2 F2 D F' L R B' D L Fw
*7. *R' F2 L2 F2 R2 F2 U L2 D U2 R U' B2 L R' F' U R' D2 Rw2 Uw
*8. *B D' F2 R2 D2 F' R2 B L' B R' D' B2 U L B D Fw' Uw
*9. *U' R2 U2 F2 L2 D R2 D' R D2 U' R' F2 L' B' L2 F U Fw Uw2
*10. *F L B R2 D2 B2 F D2 B2 R2 F R D B2 F2 D' L F' L
*11. *D L2 F2 D L2 U2 L2 U' L' F2 D2 R D2 L B U' R' Uw2
*12. *R U' D' F R2 L2 D2 R D F' D2 R2 U2 B' L2 D2 F2 D2 L' Fw'
*13. *D2 F2 L F2 L' B2 D2 L2 D2 B U2 F2 R B R' U2 L' D R B Rw' Uw
*14. *R2 D' U2 L U2 B2 U2 R2 D2 R B U' B' R2 F' D2 F D' U2 Fw' Uw
*15. *F2 U2 F2 D2 U' R2 U L2 F2 B' R U F2 L' R' B' F2 R2 U Rw2 Uw
*16. *D2 R2 U2 L' U2 L F2 L2 U2 D F L' U2 L' R2 F2 D2 L' B Uw
*17. *R2 U' F' U' L2 U F2 R2 D B2 F2 U R2 L B' R D F2 L2 R2 Fw Uw'
*18. *U2 R2 B2 R2 B2 U L2 U2 L B F' D' F D2 R' U B U' Rw Uw'
*19. *L2 D' F2 U B2 R2 D U B2 D' R U L' B L' U2 L' D B2 U Rw2
*20. *B2 R' L' U' F' B2 R U2 R' D' L2 F2 R2 F2 U R2 B2 U B' Rw Uw
*21. *F B' U R' U F2 U2 D L U L2 B R2 L2 B' L2 B L2 F U2 Fw Uw
*22. *U2 F2 B2 D F R' L2 D' U2 L D2 L' D2 F2 L' D2 R' B' R2 Fw' Uw2
*23. *D' B U F2 D B2 L2 U' B2 R2 U' F' U' L2 D' L2 F R Fw' Uw
*24. *F' R' B2 D B2 D2 U' B F U2 R2 B L B' D' R' F' Uw2
*25. *U2 B2 U' R2 U' R' F U B' F U' F2 L F' U2 B Rw Uw
*26. *L F' R' D F L2 R2 D U2 L2 F2 U' B' U F' U2 L2 R' B2 Rw Uw
*27. *B2 U' L2 D' L2 B2 F L2 B U L2 U' R2 D R' B' Rw Uw
*28. *L' F' R2 D2 R' F2 R' B2 U2 B2 D2 L2 F' R2 D U L' D2 R' Uw'
*29. *R2 B2 D' L2 D' U L' D B' U2 F2 U2 R' F L B2 D' F2 Rw' Uw2
*30. *U2 L' R2 U' L2 R2 D' U2 B2 U2 F L' D' F D B U Rw2 Uw
*31. *L2 D L2 B2 R2 U2 F U L' R2 U B2 U B2 F L D U Fw' Uw
*32. *F' L2 F L2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D F' R B' L F2 L' F' U L' Fw Uw2
*33. *B2 U2 B' D2 B' U2 R2 F' R B L B' L R2 B2 F' L2 U R' Fw' Uw2
*34. *R2 F D B2 F' D2 L2 B2 U2 R2 F D2 U' L' U2 R2 F2 L B'
*35. *U2 L U2 R2 F' L2 F2 R2 F U2 R2 B R F' D L U B' F D' Rw Uw2
*36. *D2 B D U2 B2 U2 B2 L' D2 F2 L2 F' R2 B L B2 R U B Rw' Uw'
*37. *L' F R2 B2 D L2 R2 F2 U2 R2 U' L' F D' B' F2 U2 B2 Rw2
*38. *L' R2 U' F2 D' F2 U' L2 B L2 F D' U' L B' L2 U R' D2 Rw2
*39. *R' D2 B U B L D2 R2 B D' R' L2 B' L2 D2 L2 U2 F' Rw
*40. *L B' L D L2 D' L2 U' R2 D2 B' F R' B' U R' D R Fw
*41. *L B L2 U2 F D2 B L2 D2 B D R' F D' B' L F U' L2 Fw' Uw
*42. *L2 D' F2 U2 B' U2 L F' L2 F U2 L2 F2 D2 B' U2 B D L' F Rw2 Uw
*43. *F D2 R' F B' R' F' D2 R2 U' F2 U B2 R2 D R2 L2 B L' F' Rw Uw'
*44. *R B' R2 L U D F' U2 L U' F2 D2 F2 D2 L2 U2 B' D2 U Fw Uw2
*45. *R' B U B F D2 U2 B U2 B L2 U2 R B L' R2 F' L U' L' Fw' Uw2
*46. *F2 R B2 L2 U B2 D2 U' L2 F2 U' B D B L2 F' D' L' D' Rw2 Uw2
*47. *U2 R F U' D' R D B' R U2 D2 F2 R2 L2 U2 B' U2 F' L Fw
*48. *L U F2 L2 B2 F L2 B' R2 D2 R' F R' U2 L' D L R U' Fw Uw
*49. *R F' U2 F L2 R2 B' D' L2 B F' U R' U2 B' D L2 Fw Uw'
*50. *U2 F2 D2 L R2 B2 D2 R B' D' R' U2 R D2 B' L D2 B' F' Rw' Uw
*51. *D' B2 D' B2 U' R2 U2 F' D2 F' U B U' F2 L R B2 L B Rw' Uw2
*52. *L' F2 D B U R2 U2 F2 L D2 B' R' L2 D2 R2 L2 F2 B2 Rw Uw2
*53. *F2 R2 F2 D2 L' D2 B2 L' R' U2 F' R B' U' F R2 F D' R D2 Fw'
*54. *U' D2 R F2 L2 U2 R B2 R2 F' U B' R B R2 F2 L U' L Fw' Uw
*55. *U' F2 D2 L U2 F2 U2 R2 D2 L B L R2 D2 U' R2 B D2 R2 B' Rw Uw
*56. *R' D B D' F2 L2 B2 U R2 D R2 F L' U' L D' F2 U' F' Rw2 Uw2
*57. *R2 B2 U' L2 U2 B2 L2 U R D' U' L B' D' B2 D' R U' B2 Rw' Uw'
*58. *L' F' L B2 L' B' U2 F B2 R' L' U2 B2 R F2 B2 D2 U' B' Rw2 Uw
*59. *B U' B R2 B2 D' R B' U B2 U' B2 U' F2 U2 L2 R B L2 Fw' Uw'
*60. *F2 U2 B D2 B2 L' D2 R2 U2 B2 D2 R F' D L B2 U2 L' F' Rw Uw2
*61. *D' F' D' L B2 U2 L' R2 B2 L' D2 R2 D B L2 U' F2 R' D2 Rw' Uw'
*62. *F R2 D' B2 R2 B2 D U2 B2 D2 U' R U' F L2 R' F R' F' L Uw
*63. *D R' D' B D B L2 F' R B2 L2 B' L2 B U2 D2 F' D2 L Uw
*64. *R2 F2 D2 F2 U' R2 D2 R' F R' D B2 R2 B' F R2 U F L Fw Uw'
*65. *U R' B' L2 F' R2 U2 B' R2 B U B' R' B U B F' D2 B
*66. *R2 B' L F' R' B R2 L2 D R L' B2 R U2 D2 B2 U2 R' B2 L Fw'
*67. *D' F2 D2 L2 D L' B2 D' B' R2 D U2 L B2 L F2 D2 R2 Fw' Uw'
*68. *R' B U D' F' U2 D' R D' B2 L2 U2 F R2 U2 D2 R2 F L' U Rw' Uw2
*69. *U2 B U B' D F L B2 D' R F L2 F2 L2 B L2 B D2 L2 Uw'
*70. *B D2 B2 U2 F L2 U' F2 L U2 L2 U' F2 U' D2 L2 D' B' U' Rw' Uw

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *U2 L2 U' F2 R2 D' R2 D L F R B D L B2 F R F
*2. *F2 D' L2 U2 L F2 L U2 F2 L F' R2 D F R' F L R2 U2
*3. *B D2 B' R2 U' D R B' D L' U' B2 D2 B2 L2 F2 U' F2 B2
*4. *B2 U' B2 F2 D' U' L' D' B2 L2 R2 U' B' D U' L' B D
*5. *U2 R2 B' F2 L2 F' D2 L' F' D' B' R2 D' B D2 F' L'

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *F B2 L2 D' R2 D' B2 D' B2 F R' D L2 D2 L' D' U2 L' R2
*2. *B' U R' U' D F L D2 B' U2 B' L2 B2 R2 D' F2 U2 D R2 D2
*3. *L2 U2 B2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U2 F' R' U' L2 F2 U' F2 D F' U
*4. *L D' R' B' D' R2 F2 D L2 R2 B2 U2 R2 B R F D' B2 L' R2
*5. *U2 F2 D L2 U R2 U F2 B U' L U' B' U L U2 R' U L'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U L U2 L R2 B2 R2 B D' B2 U' L2 D2 B L2 U' B'
*2. *L2 F' D2 L U' F D R2 D2 R D2 F2 D2 L2 D' R U2 B2
*3. *R2 B' R F' D' R2 U2 F2 R U2 L2 B' U2 R2 U2 B2 R2 L2
*4. *L' F2 R F2 U2 L' D2 F2 D U R' B2 U' R2 F2 U B' F2
*5. *B U2 F' D B2 R L' B D R F2 L2 F U2 R2 B2 L2 F' L2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F U' R U R L2 U2 B2 U2 F2 L2 U2 F L U' B U2 F' U' B2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F U R D L2 F2 U R' L U2 F2 D F2 U R2 F2 D R' F D' R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F D' B U L2 U2 B' R L' F2 D B2 L B2 R' F2 B2 D2 B2 D' R' U' F

*2+3+4 Relay*
*2. *U' R U R F' R2 U' R U' R F'
*3. *F L' B D2 L2 U2 F U2 F R2 D' B' U R D R2 D' L2 U2
*4. *L' D' U2 R2 F U2 B' D2 L2 F' L2 B' L2 R' U2 B R2 U' L2 B' Rw2 F' U Fw2 Rw2 U D B U2 R2 Uw2 F' U' Rw' D Fw2 L D F2 Fw' Uw2 Rw Uw' R'

*2+3+4+5 Relay*
*2. *R' U' R U' R' U F U' F2 U' R2
*3. *F' U F D F' B2 L' B2 U' R' F R2 U2 R2 F' U2 F U2
*4. *F D2 L' U2 R U2 R2 D2 L F2 L' D B' L2 U L' B L' F' R' Uw2 B D Rw2 U' F Uw2 U' B R2 Uw2 Rw2 D Rw' U' F2 D' Rw Fw2 U' Fw' Uw2 U' Rw Uw2 D'
*5. *Dw2 U2 L' Lw' Dw2 R L Fw Uw' B' Dw2 Uw U' B' Uw2 L U D2 Rw' L' Bw2 Lw' R' U' Rw' U2 Uw2 F Uw Fw U D2 Fw' Uw2 U2 Bw Fw' R' Lw2 U F U Fw D2 Fw U' Bw2 L Bw2 Lw L Dw Rw L' R' B' Uw' B2 Dw Fw2

*2+3+4+5+6 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F2 U2 F U' R F' U' F U'
*3. *U2 R2 B' U' R L U' B' L D L D' F2 L2 D' L2 D2 L2
*4. *R2 D B F' L B' F' R2 U' L2 F2 R B2 F2 U2 F2 L' F2 R2 Fw2 L F2 Uw2 U2 L F' Rw2 B' R B2 Uw' Fw2 F Uw' U2 R2 D2 Fw2 B2 Rw' B' Rw2 U
*5. *Bw2 R' Fw' Lw Fw R2 Rw' L' U2 Lw' Dw2 Lw2 B R2 U' L Fw' F2 U' Bw2 B2 Lw' Rw' D B2 L2 B' Uw L Bw2 Rw2 Uw B2 Rw' R' U' Fw' Rw L U2 Fw' L2 Rw' U Uw2 Lw Dw2 R2 U' Bw' D2 Uw' Dw2 Fw2 D2 B D2 Fw B' D
*6. *Fw2 R' Bw' Rw Uw 3Rw2 L2 Lw' U2 Fw2 Lw2 3Uw' 3Rw2 U Uw' Rw' Bw' 3Uw2 Rw2 Fw' D' Uw2 R 3Fw2 3Uw L' U2 B' Fw' 3Rw2 Rw Fw' D' L' R F' U' Bw' B Lw2 3Rw2 Fw2 D Dw2 Bw2 3Uw' L2 3Uw2 B2 Dw' D2 Uw2 3Rw2 Fw2 Bw' B Lw2 D Bw2 R' 3Uw2 Fw Bw' Uw' Bw F2 D2 Bw2 Uw L2 Bw B' Dw2 F' 3Rw Dw Bw 3Fw' F R'

*2+3+4+5+6+7 Relay*
*2. *R2 U' F U2 F U2 R U' F' R U
*3. *U2 R2 F' R2 B' F L2 R2 D' R' U2 B' U B F D L D' F'
*4. *R2 U2 L' U2 L' U2 F2 D2 R2 D F2 R D F R U R B' D' U2 Rw2 Fw2 U L R2 Uw2 L' U2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 U R2 Fw D U2 R2 U2 Uw L2 B Rw D2 U B' Uw
*5. *Rw2 F Dw' Lw2 Rw' U2 Rw Uw2 U2 Dw2 F B2 Lw2 U Rw2 L B2 Fw2 F Bw' Rw Bw2 Uw2 L' Rw' Uw R' D2 L F' Uw2 Dw' Lw U Lw2 U Uw' B R2 Lw Rw D Bw U Bw U Lw2 R Dw' Bw' Uw2 R2 D' R' U2 L' D2 Bw D2 Bw2
*6. *Lw L' 3Uw2 Dw2 Uw Rw2 U Lw D U2 Bw2 Dw' B2 Fw' L 3Fw F Fw2 R Bw2 Uw' R' Dw2 Fw2 Uw' Lw' 3Rw2 Rw2 F2 Rw Lw' R' L2 B' R D' 3Fw' F2 Dw2 F' Rw2 U2 3Uw2 L' 3Fw' 3Uw' Uw2 3Rw' Rw Dw2 3Rw' Bw D' F R B2 Rw' F' Fw' Lw2 R' U 3Uw 3Rw2 Lw2 Uw U' F Dw2 3Fw F2 3Uw2 F' Fw2 R' L Uw B D2 Bw'
*7. *U Dw' Uw2 Rw' L Fw2 3Rw L Dw' 3Rw2 3Bw Rw' Bw' 3Dw' 3Lw' 3Bw' R2 3Lw' 3Rw' Rw' B' 3Bw R Rw2 3Uw Rw' R 3Lw2 B2 U' 3Uw' 3Rw' Uw' Fw Lw Dw' Fw' Uw2 3Lw2 Dw' F' R2 F2 U' D' 3Bw U Dw2 Uw2 3Rw R 3Lw2 3Fw2 D 3Dw' Lw2 R' F2 Bw' Fw' Dw2 3Lw' 3Dw R F' B2 Lw2 3Rw2 Dw2 3Rw Fw Dw Fw F' L' Dw2 Fw2 B' Rw2 3Uw' Dw' Uw Rw2 U' Uw' 3Dw' L2 Fw2 Uw2 U Fw' 3Bw' B2 Uw D' 3Dw' 3Rw2 L Dw B

*Clock*
*1. *UR1- DR6+ DL3+ UL4- U2- R4+ D5+ L4+ ALL5- y2 U6+ R4+ D6+ L2+ ALL3- UR DR DL UL
*2. *UR2- DR3+ DL4- UL0+ U2- R1- D1- L1+ ALL3- y2 U2- R4- D2- L3+ ALL1+ UR DR UL
*3. *UR6+ DR4- DL1+ UL2- U0+ R2- D5+ L2- ALL5- y2 U6+ R2+ D6+ L2+ ALL1- DR DL UL
*4. *UR5+ DR3- DL1- UL0+ U5+ R4- D1- L4+ ALL0+ y2 U4- R5- D5+ L3- ALL2+ UR DR DL UL
*5. *UR2- DR1- DL1- UL5+ U4+ R3- D4+ L4+ ALL4+ y2 U1- R4+ D2+ L1- ALL2+

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
*3. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
*4. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U L' R U' B' L R B' U' R' B u' l
*2. *L' U' R' U' L B' U' L U B' U' l' r b'
*3. *B' R' B U' R B' R U' L' B' R' l' r' b
*4. *R' B' L B' U' L B R' B L' U' u l' r b
*5. *B' L U' B L' R L B L' U' L u l r b

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2,0) / (-3,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (0,-3) / (-3,0) / (3,-4) / (-4,0) / (6,-5) /
*2. *(-3,-4) / (-3,0) / (3,0) / (0,-3) / (1,-2) / (-3,0) / (2,-3) / (-3,-3) / (6,-5) / (4,-4)
*3. *(0,-4) / (-5,4) / (6,-3) / (-1,-1) / (4,-2) / (-3,-4) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (6,-2) / (-2,-4) / (-2,0)
*4. *(-2,0) / (-3,0) / (0,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-1) / (0,-3) / (-5,0) / (-3,-3) / (1,0) / (2,0) / (-2,0) / (1,0) / (6,0)
*5. *(3,5) / (-5,-2) / (5,-4) / (4,-3) / (0,-3) / (-1,0) / (4,-4) / (0,-4) / (-4,0) / (2,-5) / (5,0) / (6,-3)

*Skewb*
*1. *B R U L U L' R B' L' U' R'
*2. *B L U' B U' B R U R U L
*3. *B U R U' R' U R' L U' B' L
*4. *R B L' B' L U' B' L' R U' B'
*5. *R B' R L R' L R' U' R L R

*KiloMinx*
*1. *U2' BL L' U2 L2 BR' U2' flip U2 F2' BR' U BL2' BR2' BL2' L2' U R F2' U2 R2 U F' R F2' R F2' R'
*2. *flip U BL L2 U R2' F' R flip U2' R2' F BR U L2 BL2 BR BL2' R2' F2' R2' U R U2' R' U' R2 F' R2
*3. *F2 flip BR' U2 F2' R BR' U2' R' flip U' L F' BR2 R2 BL2' BR2' BL' U2' F R' U' F2 R U2' F2' R2' U2' F2' U
*4. *F2' BL2 flip U2 BL' L2' BR' BL2 U' BR2' U2 flip R2' F2 BR U BR BL' U' L2' U2' F R2 F R' F U2' F U2' F' R F
*5. *flip U2 BR BL BR' BL2' U L' flip U2' BR2' U2' L2 U R' BL2 BR2' U F U2' F2 U2' R2' F U R2 F2' U2 R2 F2

*Mini Guildford*
*2. *R' U' R' U2 F R2 F' R2 U' F R
*3. *U F U2 L2 U F2 R2 D B2 L2 D2 B L2 D L' D' F' D'
*4. *R' U' D' F' D L D2 B' L' D F2 B2 L' F2 L F2 L' F2 B2 R Fw2 R' U Fw2 F2 U' B2 Rw2 L2 U R' Uw2 F' D2 Fw' R' Fw Rw' R' Fw Rw F2 Uw' U' F'
*5. *B' Rw' Bw2 U2 D2 Bw' Fw2 R' Bw2 Fw U2 Lw2 Uw2 U2 R' B2 Bw2 Rw' U B' D' R2 F' L' Rw' R2 Uw2 Bw Lw F' D Lw' Fw2 B U Bw2 L F2 Lw2 L2 Bw2 L2 B Uw2 F2 R Fw B' Lw L' F' Rw2 B2 Bw L Bw' L Rw Bw' R
*OH. *R' D2 R2 D' B2 D2 R2 D B2 U2 F' L' D' R' D' F2 D2 R F'
*Clock. *UR6+ DR1+ DL4+ UL0+ U3+ R2+ D3- L2- ALL3- y2 U4+ R2- D2+ L3+ ALL4+ UR DL UL
*Mega. *R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
*Pyra. *L' U' B U' B U B' U B L B' l' r b'
*Square-1. *(0,-4) / (4,1) / (3,3) / (-3,0) / (-1,-4) / (-5,-3) / (0,-3) / (0,-3) / (-3,-5) / (-1,0) / (-4,-1) / (-2,0) /
*Skewb. *R B R U L B U L' R L U'

*Redi Cube*
*1. *F R' b' r' f l r' b L' R' B' L' R B' R B'
*2. *R B l' L' l r' b' B b' L' R B F L' R F R
*3. *L' r b r' b f' l' B L' R' F R' B' L
*4. *L' B' R' b f l b l r L' B' F' R' B' F L' R
*5. *B L' F' R' b' B' l' b f' R B' R' F L R' B'

*Master Pyraminx*
*1. *L B Rw' L B Rw' Uw Bw U' R' Uw Lw' Uw' Lw Rw Bw Rw' Bw Lw r'
*2. *Lw R' Lw' U B' Rw' L' B Uw R' Lw Rw Bw Uw Lw Bw Lw Uw u l r
*3. *Uw Bw' L' B Rw Bw' U Rw R B' Uw' Bw' Rw Uw' Lw' Rw Bw Lw r b
*4. *Bw B' Uw L R Lw' Bw' L Rw B' Lw' Bw Lw Uw Rw' Bw' u r' b
*5. *Lw R Bw R' Uw R Lw B Rw' U L' Bw Uw Bw' Uw Rw' Uw Lw' u b'

*15 Puzzle*
*1. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R2 U L D R2 U L D2 L2 U2 R2 D R D L2 D R2 U L3 D R U2 L D R U R D2 L U3 L D R U R D3 L U2 R U
*2. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D R D L U R D2 R2 U L U L U R2 D L U L2 D R D2 R U2 L U R D L U L D R D L D R3 U L3 D R3
*3. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R D R U3 L2 D R U R D L D2 L U R2 U R D L U2 L2 D2 R D R2 U L D L2 U R2 U R U L D L U R
*4. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U R D L2 U R3 D L2 U R2 U L D3 R U2 L D2 L U L U R U R D L D R U L2 U R D L D R U L D2 R U2
*5. *D3 R U2 R D2 R U3 L3 D2 R U2 R2 D2 L2 D R2 U L2 U L D2 R U2 L D R U2 L D R U R2 D L2 D2 R2 U2 L3

*Speed Fewest Moves*
*1. *R' U' F L' U' R' L D2 F' R2 B R2 L' F' L2 U2 F2 B2 U' B2 U D2 R' U' F
*2. *R' U' F R2 D B2 F2 D' B2 R2 L D L' U B' F2 D' L' U2 F2 L2 B2 R' U' F
*3. *R' U' F R' F' L B U2 F2 L F2 D2 R B2 L D L D' L F U' F' R' U' F
*4. *R' U' F L2 F R2 D2 U2 F L2 B D2 R2 U2 D' L F2 L2 F' R' B D' F R' U' F
*5. *R' U' F D F2 B R' F2 U2 L' B2 R' F' R U2 F2 D F2 U F2 R2 U R' U' F

*Mirror Blocks*
*1. *F' D2 U2 L2 D2 U2 B2 R' F2 U2 R B D L U F' L B U'
*2. *L2 U D2 F2 L2 R2 F' R2 B R2 F2 U2 L D' F' L' D L B2 F2
*3. *U R2 B2 L B2 R' F2 R' U2 F' L U2 B F2 D R' F2 R F'
*4. *L2 U' L2 F2 U' L2 B2 F L' R' B2 F R2 U F2 U' R2 D'
*5. *D2 R2 B R2 B L2 F2 L2 U2 F L' D L2 D' B2 F' L' F2 D R'

*Curvy Copter*
*1. * UL UF UB UL UF UR UB UR UF UR UL UB UL UF LB UL RF UR UB LB UL UB LB UL UB UR UF UR RF UF RB UB UR UF RB UB LF UF UR UB RB LF UL UF UR DL LB UB UR LF DR DB UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL UF RB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF DL UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF+ DR+ RF UF- DR- LB+2 UB LB-2 RF+2 DR RF-2 UR+ UF+ DB+ RB+2 DB DL+
*2. * UL UF UR UF UR UF UB UR UL UF UB UR UL UF UL LB RF UR UF UB UL RF UF UL LB UB UL UF RB UR UF UB RB LF UL LF UL UF UB UR LF UF UL LB UB DB RB DL LB UB DR RB DR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB DB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- LF RF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UF LB RB+ DF+ DR RB- DF- DF UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR LB+ UL LB+2 DR+ RF UF+2 DR- UR+ RB UR RB+
*3. * UF UR UL UF UB UR UF UL UB UR UL UF UB UR UF UB LB UL UB UR UF RF UF UL UB UL RF UR RF RB UR UB RB UR LF UL UF UR LF UL UF UR DR RF DF DL LF DB DR UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- RB DB LB UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- UB UR UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UF UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL DL LB+2 UB DL LB+ DF+ DR DF+
*4. * UL UB UL UF UL UB UL UF UR UL UB UR UL UB LB RF UF UL UB UL UF UB LB UB UR RB LF UL UF UB UR RB LF UF UL UF UR LB UB RB DB LB DB DF DL LF UL DL UF- DL- LF UF+ DL+ UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UR UF RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- DR DB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- DL UB- LF- UL UB+ LF+ UR- LB- UB UR+ LB+ UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- UR UB UL+ LF UL+2 DR+ DB LB+2 DR+2 DF+2 DL+ LB+ RB+2 UR DF+ UF
*5. * UF UR UL UF UR UL UB UR UF UL UB UR UB UR UF RF UR UF UB UL UF LB UB UR UF UL UB LB RF LF UL UB UR RB UB LB UB UR LB UL UF UR DB DR RB DR RB DF UL- DB- LB UL+ DB+ UB+ DL+ LB UB- DL- UL+ RB+ UB UL- RB- UL RB RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- RF DL RF+ DL+ DF RF- DL- UF+ LB+ UL UF- LB- LB UL+ DF+ LF UL- DF- LB+ DR+ DB LB- DR- DR DF UR+ LF+ UF UR- LF- RF UL+2 LB UL-2 LF-2 UF UR DB+ DL+2 LF UF UR+2 DB+2 UB+ UR UB UR+ UB+2 RB UB UF+2 LF-2 RB+2 UR+2

*Face-Turning Octahedron*
*1. *B' U' B' BL' B' BL' L' BL' L R' L' F' L F R L' R U F' U R' F' L' F L' R' U F U' D B L BL BR' D BL
*2. *L U' L' U BL' U' B' U B BL L' U' L BL' B' U' B U BL F' R' U F' R' U F' L' R L' F' U' R' B BR B U R' BR' R
*3. *U F L F' L' U' F' R' L' R' U' R U L F U' F' L' F L U F' R F R F R U BL' L' B' BL U F'
*4. *U L' U' BL' B' U' B U BL U' BL' B' U' B U BL L' U' L R U' R F U R U' L' F U R L' B' L' BL' D BR' D F
*5. *U' L' U L B L BL L' BL' B' L' U' L' U R' U' R' U R L F' R' F R' U L BR' B BL' B U BR


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 4, 2021)

Results for week 17: Congratulations to TheDubDubJr, ichcubegerne, and the super cuber!

*2x2x2*(118)
1.  1.41 Charles Jerome
2.  1.59 OriginalUsername
3.  1.60 BrianJ


Spoiler



4.  1.62 ExultantCarn
5.  1.71 leomannen
6.  1.82 Christopher Fandrich
7.  1.84 MLGCubez
8.  1.91 MichaelNielsen
9.  1.94 Khairur Rachim
10.  2.05 TheDubDubJr
10.  2.05 Imran Rahman
12.  2.09 Legomanz
13.  2.11 Rubadcar
14.  2.12 Luke Garrett
15.  2.18 turtwig
16.  2.19 Ty Y.
17.  2.28 Grzegorz Chudzik
18.  2.41 the super cuber
19.  2.56 LukasDikic
20.  2.59 JChambers13
21.  2.60 riz3ndrr 
22.  2.63 sean_cut4
23.  2.68 DGCubes
24.  2.83 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  2.87 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  2.89 SpiFunTastic
27.  2.91 GTGil
28.  2.92 cuberkid10
29.  2.93 Cale S
30.  2.94 KrokosB
30.  2.94 tJardigradHe
32.  3.02 MartinN13
33.  3.06 John_NOTgood
34.  3.07 didiask
35.  3.08 Rafaello
36.  3.10 BraydenTheCuber
36.  3.10 MCuber
38.  3.11 Dream Cubing
39.  3.14 BradenTheMagician
40.  3.16 Brendyn Dunagan
41.  3.17 BMcCl1
42.  3.24 mihnea3000
43.  3.28 bennettstouder
44.  3.29 fun at the joy
45.  3.38 dollarstorecubes
45.  3.38 Dylan Swarts
47.  3.44 CubableYT
48.  3.45 FaLoL
48.  3.45 Parke187
50.  3.54 Torch
51.  3.56 JFCUBING
52.  3.58 Cyrus
52.  3.58 jason3141
52.  3.58 Peter Preston
55.  3.59 vishwasankarcubing
56.  3.62 wearephamily1719
57.  3.65 TheCubingAddict980
58.  3.66 midnightcuberx
59.  3.74 2019ECKE02
60.  3.75 abhijat
61.  3.76 ichcubegerne
62.  3.80 tommyo11
63.  3.84 Fred Lang
64.  3.88 BlueJacket
65.  3.89 VIBE_ZT
66.  3.90 xyzzy
67.  3.94 João Vinicius
68.  3.96 Brayden Gilland
69.  3.99 sigalig
70.  4.06 theit07
70.  4.06 50ph14
72.  4.17 Fisko
73.  4.22 trangium
73.  4.22 MattP98
75.  4.29 breadears
76.  4.31 ReaganCubes
77.  4.43 Scrambled
78.  4.58 John Benwell
79.  4.65 CodingCuber
80.  4.67 Der Der
81.  4.68 Kacper Jędrzejuk
82.  4.74 TrueCuberOfficial
83.  4.83 Volcaniccubing
84.  4.95 abunickabhi
85.  5.03 drpfisherman
86.  5.05 Simon31415
87.  5.15 PikachuPlayz_MC
88.  5.20 PCCuber
89.  5.21 OR cuber
89.  5.21 Li Xiang
91.  5.25 Ethanawoll
92.  5.35 miguelrogenmoser
93.  5.36 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
94.  5.37 HippieCuber
94.  5.37 HKspeed.com
96.  5.41 Thecubingcuber347
97.  5.49 Jonascube
98.  5.54 d2polld
99.  5.56 johnandthecube
100.  5.67 LittleLumos
101.  5.77 ITZME
102.  5.86 Lewis
103.  5.94 TheEpicCuber
104.  6.34 nevinscph
105.  6.47 agradess2
106.  6.89 melexi
107.  7.17 Florentin
107.  7.17 MarkA64
109.  7.33 RyanC
110.  7.55 myoder
111.  7.67 Rubika-37-021204
112.  7.98 Jrg
113.  8.98 willian_pessoa
114.  9.60 thomas.sch
115.  9.91 Jacck
116.  10.18 sporteisvogel
117.  13.96 MatsBergsten
118.  DNF DUDECUBER


*3x3x3*(167)
1.  6.03 Luke Garrett
2.  6.95 Christopher Fandrich
3.  7.36 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)


Spoiler



4.  7.40 ExultantCarn
5.  7.49 OriginalUsername
6.  7.50 BrianJ
7.  7.51 Khairur Rachim
8.  7.74 tJardigradHe
9.  7.95 LukasDikic
10.  7.97 Legomanz
11.  8.00 Dream Cubing
12.  8.03 Ty Y.
13.  8.07 riz3ndrr 
14.  8.09 MichaelNielsen
14.  8.09 jason3141
16.  8.13 Heewon Seo
17.  8.21 Micah Morrison
18.  8.30 BradyCubes08
19.  8.40 Charles Jerome
20.  8.42 fun at the joy
21.  8.62 JChambers13
22.  8.68 branson_lau
23.  8.71 cuberkid10
24.  8.82 Rubadcar
25.  9.06 MLGCubez
26.  9.20 FishyIshy
27.  9.27 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  9.28 Cale S
29.  9.29 2017LAMB06
30.  9.40 DGCubes
31.  9.41 BradenTheMagician
32.  9.45 sean_cut4
33.  9.49 vishwasankarcubing
34.  9.61 scrubizilla
35.  9.63 the super cuber
35.  9.63 didiask
37.  9.67 Cubing5life
38.  9.71 abhijat
39.  9.75 MatthewEllis
40.  9.82 leomannen
41.  9.89 agradess2
42.  9.90 mihnea3000
43.  9.99 MCuber
44.  10.00 turtwig
45.  10.02 FaLoL
46.  10.17 TheDubDubJr
46.  10.17 dollarstorecubes
48.  10.36 mrsniffles01
49.  10.46 GTGil
50.  10.49 miguelrogenmoser
51.  10.62 ichcubegerne
52.  10.64 Logan2017DAYR01
53.  10.70 sigalig
54.  10.75 Isaac Latta
55.  10.76 BraydenTheCuber
56.  10.79 Boris McCoy
57.  10.82 Keenan Johnson
58.  10.85 Kylegadj
59.  10.86 JoXCuber
59.  10.86 Ontricus
61.  10.88 Torch
62.  10.94 abunickabhi
63.  10.96 BMcCl1
64.  11.00 KardTrickKid_YT
65.  11.09 KrokosB
66.  11.18 nico_german_cuber
67.  11.24 20luky3
67.  11.24 Fred Lang
69.  11.33 Harsha Paladugu
70.  11.36 ReaganCubes
71.  11.38 Rafaello
72.  11.40 Imran Rahman
73.  11.49 Grzegorz Chudzik
74.  11.58 BlueJacket
75.  11.64 Parke187
76.  11.96 Scrambled
77.  11.98 João Vinicius
78.  11.99 John_NOTgood
79.  12.03 MattP98
80.  12.06 MartinN13
81.  12.12 midnightcuberx
82.  12.23 d2polld
83.  12.32 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
84.  12.39 xyzzy
85.  12.47 pjk
86.  12.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
87.  12.66 TheCubingAddict980
87.  12.66 quing
89.  12.72 Dylan Swarts
90.  12.77 2019ECKE02
90.  12.77 tommyo11
92.  12.86 Fisko
93.  12.93 Brayden Gilland
93.  12.93 JFCUBING
95.  12.96 CubableYT
96.  13.11 lumes2121
97.  13.25 SirVivor
98.  13.31 ican97
99.  13.33 SpeedyOctahedron
100.  13.45 drpfisherman
101.  13.72 Natemophi
102.  13.79 xtreme cuber2007
103.  13.86 Peter Preston
104.  13.87 breadears
105.  14.03 CodingCuber
106.  14.40 HKspeed.com
107.  14.49 Lvl9001Wizard
108.  14.57 revaldoah
109.  14.60 PCCuber
110.  14.83 Winfaza
110.  14.83 50ph14
110.  14.83 nevinscph
113.  14.91 trangium
114.  14.94 thatkid
115.  14.95 Florentin
116.  14.99 Volcaniccubing
117.  15.12 VIBE_ZT
118.  15.23 OR cuber
119.  15.25 Kacper Jędrzejuk
120.  15.29 chancet4488
121.  15.48 DUDECUBER
122.  15.86 theit07
123.  15.88 鄧南英
124.  16.03 bennettstouder
125.  16.11 Der Der
126.  16.33 dnguyen2204
127.  16.57 LittleLumos
128.  16.63 Petri Krzywacki
129.  16.96 Kal-Flo
130.  17.15 PikachuPlayz_MC
131.  17.20 John Benwell
132.  17.53 TheEpicCuber
133.  17.64 johnandthecube
134.  17.94 HippieCuber
135.  18.00 Cyrus
136.  18.05 SentsuiJack2403
137.  18.28 Li Xiang
138.  18.54 White KB
139.  18.55 thelargeman2048
140.  18.79 RyanSoh
141.  18.98 Lewis
142.  19.00 MarkA64
143.  19.07 TrueCuberOfficial
144.  19.11 CreationUniverse
145.  19.22 Ethanawoll
146.  19.38 Simon31415
147.  19.74 ITZME
148.  19.86 sCs
149.  20.49 myoder
150.  20.56 filmip
151.  20.68 SnatLordHimself
152.  21.32 willian_pessoa
153.  21.76 Jrg
154.  21.93 Thecubingcuber347
155.  22.18 One Wheel
156.  23.21 Jonascube
157.  23.91 J perm
158.  24.32 MuaazCubes
159.  24.57 zakikaz
160.  24.60 sporteisvogel
161.  24.94 Kai_Valdez
162.  26.48 melexi
163.  27.66 Rubika-37-021204
164.  31.66 Jacck
165.  31.84 GT8590
166.  37.56 MatsBergsten
167.  48.18 Lol_cat


*4x4x4*(95)
1.  29.02 cuberkid10
2.  31.30 Heewon Seo
3.  31.34 Dream Cubing


Spoiler



4.  31.37 Khairur Rachim
5.  31.89 OriginalUsername
6.  31.97 Christopher Fandrich
7.  33.59 BrianJ
8.  34.95 G2013
9.  35.19 FaLoL
10.  36.14 JChambers13
11.  36.39 ichcubegerne
12.  36.61 jason3141
13.  36.84 branson_lau
14.  37.70 fun at the joy
15.  38.03 the super cuber
16.  38.59 dollarstorecubes
17.  38.87 didiask
18.  39.80 abhijat
19.  39.94 sigalig
19.  39.94 Torch
21.  40.06 KrokosB
22.  40.68 20luky3
23.  40.89 BradenTheMagician
24.  42.48 Rafaello
25.  42.49 MCuber
26.  42.62 agradess2
27.  42.69 Brendyn Dunagan
28.  42.77 sean_cut4
29.  43.40 Logan2017DAYR01
30.  43.76 João Vinicius
31.  45.09 nico_german_cuber
32.  45.26 DGCubes
33.  45.38 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
34.  45.42 Keenan Johnson
35.  45.55 TheDubDubJr
36.  45.96 leomannen
37.  46.76 xyzzy
38.  48.17 MartinN13
39.  48.20 nevinscph
40.  48.35 BMcCl1
41.  49.59 Parke187
42.  50.11 Brayden Gilland
43.  50.39 BlueJacket
44.  50.61 tommyo11
45.  50.67 Imran Rahman
46.  50.99 LukasDikic
47.  51.24 abunickabhi
48.  51.41 John_NOTgood
49.  52.73 wearephamily1719
50.  53.13 ReaganCubes
51.  53.59 drpfisherman
52.  54.11 2019ECKE02
53.  54.15 midnightcuberx
54.  54.90 bennettstouder
55.  55.25 Fisko
55.  55.25 breadears
57.  55.26 LittleLumos
58.  56.71 Dylan Swarts
59.  57.09 thatkid
60.  57.24 Peter Preston
61.  57.68 VIBE_ZT
62.  58.52 Grzegorz Chudzik
63.  58.93 DNF_Cuber
64.  1:00.08 John Benwell
65.  1:01.31 HKspeed.com
66.  1:03.16 TheEpicCuber
67.  1:03.38 theit07
67.  1:03.38 chancet4488
69.  1:05.59 TheCubingAddict980
70.  1:05.62 Der Der
71.  1:06.72 Kacper Jędrzejuk
72.  1:06.77 PikachuPlayz_MC
73.  1:07.64 Ethanawoll
74.  1:08.59 d2polld
75.  1:09.85 johnandthecube
76.  1:10.50 DUDECUBER
77.  1:10.96 FishyIshy
78.  1:12.80 Volcaniccubing
79.  1:13.30 Li Xiang
80.  1:14.52 One Wheel
81.  1:19.22 melexi
82.  1:21.10 Thecubingcuber347
83.  1:23.16 Petri Krzywacki
84.  1:24.17 Jrg
85.  1:24.19 Lewis
86.  1:28.34 myoder
87.  1:30.62 Rubika-37-021204
88.  1:35.47 PCCuber
89.  1:36.54 sporteisvogel
90.  1:43.18 Simon31415
91.  1:49.27 MarkA64
92.  1:52.08 thomas.sch
93.  1:54.96 Jacck
94.  1:59.73 TrueCuberOfficial
95.  2:18.66 MatsBergsten


*5x5x5*(64)
1.  56.72 Dream Cubing
2.  57.95 OriginalUsername
3.  1:03.60 JChambers13


Spoiler



4.  1:05.91 ichcubegerne
5.  1:06.46 FaLoL
6.  1:06.85 JoXCuber
7.  1:08.83 Khairur Rachim
8.  1:09.73 fun at the joy
9.  1:11.61 the super cuber
10.  1:12.09 TheDubDubJr
11.  1:12.26 sigalig
12.  1:12.34 mrsniffles01
13.  1:12.72 agradess2
14.  1:15.93 Torch
15.  1:15.95 MartinN13
16.  1:17.28 KrokosB
17.  1:17.97 João Vinicius
18.  1:19.58 turtwig
19.  1:19.84 BradenTheMagician
20.  1:23.34 abunickabhi
21.  1:23.91 dollarstorecubes
22.  1:24.11 nevinscph
23.  1:24.33 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
24.  1:24.88 DGCubes
25.  1:25.45 xyzzy
26.  1:26.78 drpfisherman
27.  1:27.29 MCuber
28.  1:30.60 Rafaello
29.  1:31.53 sean_cut4
30.  1:32.57 Keenan Johnson
31.  1:33.32 leomannen
32.  1:34.71 20luky3
33.  1:38.28 BMcCl1
34.  1:38.44 tommyo11
35.  1:40.65 LukasDikic
36.  1:42.49 2019ECKE02
37.  1:42.98 Rollercoasterben 
38.  1:45.12 breadears
39.  1:45.67 Parke187
39.  1:45.67 Peter Preston
41.  1:45.68 Brayden Gilland
42.  1:47.89 melexi
43.  1:50.21 Grzegorz Chudzik
44.  1:50.57 theit07
45.  1:52.12 LittleLumos
46.  2:01.51 Volcaniccubing
47.  2:01.90 TheCubingAddict980
48.  2:05.93 Lewis
49.  2:07.12 HKspeed.com
50.  2:09.16 Ethanawoll
51.  2:10.36 ReaganCubes
52.  2:16.74 One Wheel
53.  2:22.04 Jrg
54.  2:30.43 Rubika-37-021204
55.  2:31.00 Kacper Jędrzejuk
56.  2:33.37 sporteisvogel
57.  2:35.30 johnandthecube
58.  2:40.31 miguelrogenmoser
59.  2:53.31 Jacck
60.  3:02.12 myoder
61.  3:03.98 midnightcuberx
62.  3:08.44 DUDECUBER
63.  4:19.55 MatsBergsten
64.  DNF wearephamily1719


*6x6x6*(36)
1.  1:41.06 Dream Cubing
2.  1:55.90 ichcubegerne
3.  2:01.80 JoXCuber


Spoiler



4.  2:03.79 FaLoL
5.  2:04.94 TheDubDubJr
6.  2:07.13 agradess2
7.  2:16.15 Keroma12
8.  2:21.16 João Vinicius
9.  2:21.74 sigalig
10.  2:21.78 fun at the joy
11.  2:24.30 Raymos Castillo
12.  2:25.56 xyzzy
13.  2:28.19 nevinscph
14.  2:31.59 dollarstorecubes
15.  2:35.36 abunickabhi
16.  2:37.03 MartinN13
17.  2:48.81 melexi
18.  2:48.99 DGCubes
19.  3:09.34 Peter Preston
20.  3:09.57 Rafaello
21.  3:11.16 Dylan Swarts
22.  3:35.82 LittleLumos
23.  3:42.29 Volcaniccubing
24.  3:46.70 One Wheel
25.  3:54.04 Ethanawoll
26.  4:09.10 PingPongCuber
27.  4:17.16 leomannen
28.  4:32.07 DNF_Cuber
29.  4:34.56 Jrg
30.  4:50.95 Rubika-37-021204
31.  5:15.36 sporteisvogel
32.  5:16.92 thomas.sch
33.  5:36.00 Jacck
34.  DNF HKspeed.com
34.  DNF MatsBergsten
34.  DNF myoder


*7x7x7*(24)
1.  2:12.85 Dream Cubing
2.  2:53.78 ichcubegerne
3.  2:58.51 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  3:03.52 JoXCuber
5.  3:11.12 KrokosB
6.  3:11.47 agradess2
7.  3:27.31 Keroma12
8.  3:48.58 nevinscph
9.  3:55.52 João Vinicius
10.  3:58.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
11.  4:02.45 dollarstorecubes
12.  4:09.68 Liam Wadek
13.  4:16.76 melexi
14.  5:07.04 abunickabhi
15.  5:11.23 Ethanawoll
16.  5:31.72 Rafaello
17.  5:37.26 LittleLumos
18.  5:55.20 One Wheel
19.  6:24.83 Jrg
20.  7:04.02 Rubika-37-021204
21.  7:47.27 sporteisvogel
22.  7:50.30 Jacck
23.  7:50.57 thomas.sch
24.  DNF Lewis


*2x2x2 blindfolded*(35)
1.  4.53 ExultantCarn
2.  4.81 Charles Jerome
3.  5.06 Christopher Fandrich


Spoiler



4.  6.35 turtwig
5.  7.09 Khairur Rachim
6.  8.18 sean_cut4
7.  8.22 BlueJacket
8.  8.33 TrueCuberOfficial
9.  9.61 TheDubDubJr
10.  10.03 Grzegorz Chudzik
11.  10.93 sigalig
12.  12.45 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
13.  12.99 the super cuber
14.  14.73 2019ECKE02
15.  15.22 agradess2
16.  16.26 fun at the joy
17.  16.95 ichcubegerne
18.  17.47 BradenTheMagician
19.  19.39 abunickabhi
20.  20.75 MattP98
21.  21.75 nevinscph
22.  22.88 DGCubes
23.  23.24 midnightcuberx
24.  26.28 dollarstorecubes
25.  26.56 tommyo11
26.  27.60 MatsBergsten
27.  31.81 Rafaello
28.  32.54 LittleLumos
29.  44.01 Ethanawoll
30.  44.12 Jacck
31.  50.55 drpfisherman
32.  57.78 Thecubingcuber347
33.  1:10.59 Volcaniccubing
34.  2:49.73 DUDECUBER
35.  DNF PCCuber


*3x3x3 blindfolded*(30)
1.  20.70 sigalig
2.  24.36 鄧南英
3.  27.08 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  30.69 tommyo11
5.  31.12 abunickabhi
6.  31.75 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
7.  32.86 ican97
8.  34.92 Keroma12
9.  47.59 2019ECKE02
10.  57.33 willian_pessoa
11.  57.66 fun at the joy
12.  1:02.20 MattP98
13.  1:10.07 nevinscph
14.  1:16.89 Khairur Rachim
15.  1:32.47 revaldoah
16.  1:33.04 TheDubDubJr
17.  1:42.03 MatsBergsten
18.  1:50.17 dollarstorecubes
19.  2:01.55 BradenTheMagician
20.  2:03.01 Dream Cubing
21.  2:03.18 Der Der
22.  2:13.22 midnightcuberx
23.  2:19.99 DGCubes
24.  2:41.97 Rafaello
25.  2:45.70 filmip
26.  3:06.30 agradess2
27.  3:39.44 Jacck
28.  3:40.66 Ethanawoll
29.  DNF LittleLumos
29.  DNF Dylan Swarts


*4x4x4 blindfolded*(12)
1.  2:31.78 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  2:58.69 the super cuber
3.  4:10.95 Keroma12


Spoiler



4.  4:45.03 nevinscph
5.  5:29.26 LittleLumos
6.  8:21.33 MatsBergsten
7.  9:46.66 Jacck
8.  13:43.79 TheDubDubJr
9.  21:25.50 Ethanawoll
10.  DNF Kurukuru
10.  DNF abunickabhi
10.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*5x5x5 blindfolded*(7)
1.  6:10.92 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
2.  10:17.56 abunickabhi
3.  12:53.10 MatsBergsten


Spoiler



4.  14:16.40 Jacck
5.  15:25.47 LittleLumos
6.  23:02.95 Ali161102
7.  DNF nevinscph


*6x6x6 blindfolded*(5)
1.  21:46.82 nevinscph
2.  45:54.96 Jacck
3.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
3.  DNF MatsBergsten
3.  DNF LittleLumos

*7x7x7 blindfolded*(3)
1.  DNF Jacck
1.  DNF nevinscph
1.  DNF MatsBergsten

*3x3x3 multiple blindfolded*(12)
1.  24/26  Keroma12
2.  22/30 54:57 Dylan Swarts
3.  11/12 35:21 willian_pessoa


Spoiler



4.  13/20 57:43 2019ECKE02
5.  5/5 12:36 nevinscph
6.  4/4 26:31 PingPongCuber
7.  4/4 29:31 Raymos Castillo
8.  2/2 7:25 TheDubDubJr
9.  2/2 13:02 Ethanawoll
10.  2/4 17:30 Jacck
11.  1/2 4:23 revaldoah
11.  1/2 1:47 abunickabhi


*3x3x3 one-handed*(101)
1.  10.41 Khairur Rachim
2.  10.92 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
3.  11.16 branson_lau


Spoiler



4.  12.05 Luke Garrett
5.  12.61 BrianJ
6.  12.71 OriginalUsername
7.  13.01 tJardigradHe
8.  14.64 mihnea3000
9.  14.77 Christopher Fandrich
10.  14.81 ichcubegerne
11.  14.82 Charles Jerome
12.  14.85 2017LAMB06
13.  14.87 Dream Cubing
14.  15.08 the super cuber
15.  15.15 GenTheThief
16.  16.32 Harsha Paladugu
17.  16.64 BradenTheMagician
18.  17.00 Brendyn Dunagan
19.  17.47 midnightcuberx
20.  17.71 MCuber
21.  17.75 leomannen
22.  17.79 turtwig
23.  17.92 Torch
24.  17.93 jason3141
25.  18.12 LukasDikic
26.  18.17 FaLoL
27.  18.38 sean_cut4
28.  18.77 nico_german_cuber
29.  18.90 vishwasankarcubing
30.  19.03 cuberkid10
31.  19.42 sigalig
32.  19.58 KrokosB
33.  19.59 didiask
34.  19.81 abunickabhi
35.  19.84 TheDubDubJr
36.  20.38 DGCubes
37.  20.76 fun at the joy
38.  20.95 dollarstorecubes
39.  21.25 xyzzy
40.  21.53 Logan2017DAYR01
41.  21.63 João Vinicius
42.  21.67 ican97
43.  21.91 MartinN13
43.  21.91 Isaac Latta
45.  22.21 Ontricus
46.  22.27 BlueJacket
47.  22.74 Rafaello
48.  22.91 PingPongCuber
49.  23.14 mrsniffles01
50.  23.37 Grzegorz Chudzik
51.  24.08 agradess2
52.  24.87 revaldoah
53.  25.39 abhijat
54.  25.53 Parke187
55.  26.05 ReaganCubes
56.  27.04 2019ECKE02
57.  27.31 Dylan Swarts
58.  27.60 Raymos Castillo
59.  27.97 pjk
60.  28.02 d2polld
61.  28.25 TheCubingAddict980
62.  28.63 BMcCl1
63.  28.72 Florentin
64.  28.77 tommyo11
65.  28.88 RyanSoh
66.  29.32 breadears
67.  29.45 Peter Preston
68.  29.85 trangium
69.  30.24 LittleLumos
70.  30.43 VIBE_ZT
71.  30.64 miguelrogenmoser
72.  31.20 Kacper Jędrzejuk
73.  31.26 HKspeed.com
74.  31.37 nevinscph
75.  32.32 Volcaniccubing
76.  32.99 xtreme cuber2007
77.  33.02 White KB
78.  33.31 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
79.  34.58 JFCUBING
80.  34.99 OR cuber
81.  36.18 Thecubingcuber347
82.  36.56 Winfaza
83.  36.86 filmip
84.  37.52 chancet4488
85.  38.72 PCCuber
86.  41.51 Ethanawoll
87.  42.15 Brayden Gilland
88.  43.17 TheEpicCuber
89.  44.41 johnandthecube
90.  47.75 HippieCuber
91.  49.21 Jonascube
92.  51.91 DUDECUBER
93.  51.94 Simon31415
94.  52.11 sporteisvogel
95.  54.20 David Reid
96.  56.81 Jacck
97.  1:04.96 dnguyen2204
98.  1:16.05 Rubika-37-021204
99.  1:58.21 MatsBergsten
100.  DNF John_NOTgood
100.  DNF bennettstouder


*3x3x3 With feet*(7)
1.  40.05 DGCubes
2.  1:48.20 TheDubDubJr
3.  1:57.62 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


Spoiler



4.  2:07.93 KrokosB
5.  2:13.33 Rafaello
6.  4:05.62 Volcaniccubing
7.  DNF abunickabhi


*3x3x3 Match the scramble*(19)
1.  31.40 fun at the joy
2.  38.38 ichcubegerne
3.  39.42 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  44.65 DGCubes
5.  47.17 abhijat
6.  53.44 the super cuber
7.  55.73 KrokosB
8.  1:15.95 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
9.  1:17.24 theit07
10.  1:18.97 Rafaello
11.  1:26.37 abunickabhi
12.  1:33.79 PingPongCuber
13.  1:37.19 Raymos Castillo
14.  1:37.67 ReaganCubes
15.  1:53.06 Ethanawoll
16.  1:57.45 Jacck
17.  3:28.28 johnandthecube
18.  3:56.93 DUDECUBER
19.  DNF branson_lau


*3x3x3 Fewest moves*(5)
1.  27.67 (25, 29, 29) TheDubDubJr
2.  51.33 (48, 53, 53) Rafaello
3.  51.67 (46, 61, 48) Ethanawoll


Spoiler



4.  DNF (42, DNS, DNS) OriEy
4.  DNF (58, DNS, DNS) abunickabhi


*2-3-4 Relay*(58)
1.  47.22 Dream Cubing
2.  48.85 Christopher Fandrich
3.  49.07 Khairur Rachim


Spoiler



4.  52.07 KrokosB
5.  52.42 jason3141
6.  52.71 fun at the joy
7.  53.73 BradenTheMagician
8.  54.85 abhijat
9.  55.83 ichcubegerne
10.  55.90 TheDubDubJr
11.  56.49 the super cuber
12.  57.02 Torch
13.  57.04 DGCubes
14.  57.25 agradess2
15.  57.62 MCuber
16.  58.33 leomannen
17.  58.47 didiask
18.  1:01.16 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:02.02 BMcCl1
20.  1:02.50 Raymos Castillo
21.  1:02.58 sean_cut4
22.  1:04.55 abunickabhi
23.  1:05.77 Rafaello
24.  1:07.89 tommyo11
25.  1:08.44 breadears
26.  1:10.39 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
27.  1:10.87 Fisko
28.  1:11.12 midnightcuberx
29.  1:12.05 Parke187
30.  1:13.38 nevinscph
31.  1:16.15 HKspeed.com
32.  1:16.37 Brayden Gilland
33.  1:18.00 drpfisherman
34.  1:18.82 Grzegorz Chudzik
35.  1:20.37 LittleLumos
36.  1:21.70 ReaganCubes
37.  1:22.66 PingPongCuber
38.  1:24.74 Der Der
39.  1:25.65 TheEpicCuber
40.  1:26.13 Peter Preston
41.  1:26.25 johnandthecube
42.  1:27.92 OR cuber
43.  1:30.09 theit07
44.  1:33.07 Ethanawoll
45.  1:34.48 Kacper Jędrzejuk
46.  1:38.90 DUDECUBER
47.  1:40.61 PikachuPlayz_MC
48.  1:43.23 Jrg
49.  1:44.04 PCCuber
50.  1:47.99 Volcaniccubing
51.  1:50.01 miguelrogenmoser
52.  1:51.23 melexi
53.  1:53.14 Thecubingcuber347
54.  1:53.31 HippieCuber
55.  2:07.49 myoder
56.  2:43.73 Jacck
57.  2:56.66 Jonascube
58.  3:37.74 MatsBergsten


*2-3-4-5 Relay*(38)
1.  1:46.96 Dream Cubing
2.  1:51.03 Khairur Rachim
3.  1:55.65 ichcubegerne


Spoiler



4.  2:03.57 Raymos Castillo
5.  2:05.03 the super cuber
6.  2:05.90 fun at the joy
7.  2:11.25 TheDubDubJr
8.  2:21.47 dollarstorecubes
9.  2:27.96 DGCubes
10.  2:28.36 abunickabhi
11.  2:28.62 nevinscph
12.  2:31.12 KrokosB
13.  2:36.69 sean_cut4
14.  2:38.85 leomannen
15.  2:40.10 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
16.  2:41.58 BMcCl1
17.  2:42.76 tommyo11
18.  2:47.29 drpfisherman
19.  2:48.63 Rafaello
20.  2:56.24 Brayden Gilland
21.  3:10.66 Peter Preston
22.  3:20.77 LittleLumos
23.  3:25.52 Ethanawoll
24.  3:31.89 PingPongCuber
25.  3:34.07 ReaganCubes
26.  3:43.90 theit07
27.  3:49.38 breadears
28.  3:51.26 Volcaniccubing
29.  3:55.66 johnandthecube
30.  3:57.70 melexi
31.  4:06.81 midnightcuberx
32.  4:10.90 One Wheel
33.  4:34.92 Jrg
34.  4:43.10 Der Der
35.  5:09.56 miguelrogenmoser
36.  5:24.88 Jacck
37.  5:40.23 HippieCuber
38.  DNF DUDECUBER


*2-3-4-5-6 Relay*(16)
1.  3:22.47 Dream Cubing
2.  4:00.33 ichcubegerne
3.  4:17.74 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:21.30 KrokosB
5.  4:21.55 TheDubDubJr
6.  4:44.43 nevinscph
7.  4:47.19 dollarstorecubes
8.  5:04.53 Keroma12
9.  5:10.22 abunickabhi
10.  5:37.51 DGCubes
11.  6:19.63 Rafaello
12.  7:07.35 Ethanawoll
13.  7:50.23 melexi
14.  7:53.50 Volcaniccubing
15.  7:55.76 One Wheel
16.  8:47.53 Jrg


*2-3-4-5-6-7 Relay*(13)
1.  5:59.20 Dream Cubing
2.  7:04.48 ichcubegerne
3.  7:19.01 TheDubDubJr


Spoiler



4.  7:40.75 agradess2
5.  8:09.43 KrokosB
6.  8:28.35 Keroma12
7.  8:29.94 nevinscph
8.  9:05.40 dollarstorecubes
9.  9:44.55 DGCubes
10.  11:14.25 melexi
11.  12:35.45 Rafaello
12.  13:10.76 Ethanawoll
13.  15:38.45 Jrg


*Clock*(41)
1.  4.83 JChambers13
2.  5.39 MartinN13
3.  5.88 BlueJacket


Spoiler



4.  5.91 vishwasankarcubing
5.  6.75 MattP98
6.  6.76 dollarstorecubes
7.  7.38 50ph14
8.  7.83 Mattia Pasquini
9.  7.87 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
10.  7.90 drpfisherman
11.  8.11 Parke187
12.  8.17 KardTrickKid_YT
13.  8.21 OriginalUsername
14.  8.53 Brendyn Dunagan
15.  8.75 TheDubDubJr
16.  9.50 BradyCubes08
17.  9.62 Cale S
17.  9.62 fun at the joy
19.  9.63 Rafaello
20.  9.95 Torch
21.  10.02 Kacper Jędrzejuk
22.  10.05 Volcaniccubing
23.  10.18 2019ECKE02
24.  10.20 the super cuber
25.  10.29 Li Xiang
26.  10.59 Grzegorz Chudzik
27.  10.83 DGCubes
28.  11.08 ReaganCubes
29.  11.15 ichcubegerne
30.  12.89 Ethanawoll
31.  14.08 tommyo11
32.  14.20 Peter Preston
33.  14.34 Brayden Gilland
34.  14.92 wearephamily1719
35.  16.10 GT8590
36.  17.72 abunickabhi
37.  18.94 Jacck
38.  19.93 PikachuPlayz_MC
39.  20.27 nevinscph
40.  28.18 filmip
41.  28.47 sporteisvogel


*Megaminx*(43)
1.  36.90 Heewon Seo
2.  46.24 Khairur Rachim
3.  46.63 KrokosB


Spoiler



4.  50.08 KardTrickKid_YT
5.  52.83 Brendyn Dunagan
6.  56.26 MCuber
7.  56.83 abhijat
8.  58.15 OriginalUsername
9.  58.38 Dream Cubing
10.  1:00.29 Carter Cubes
11.  1:02.15 Raymos Castillo
12.  1:04.31 agradess2
13.  1:07.95 ichcubegerne
14.  1:10.01 the super cuber
15.  1:10.16 Fred Lang
16.  1:11.00 DGCubes
17.  1:12.54 Legomanz
18.  1:12.70 dollarstorecubes
19.  1:15.20 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
20.  1:15.30 50ph14
21.  1:18.49 turtwig
22.  1:23.25 drpfisherman
23.  1:26.74 TheDubDubJr
24.  1:26.76 PingPongCuber
25.  1:29.74 midnightcuberx
26.  1:31.61 Fisko
27.  1:31.74 Kacper Jędrzejuk
28.  1:35.90 abunickabhi
29.  1:37.40 Rafaello
30.  1:39.61 nevinscph
31.  1:41.64 Ethanawoll
32.  1:43.25 Peter Preston
33.  1:52.47 TrueCuberOfficial
34.  2:06.42 tommyo11
35.  2:35.63 One Wheel
36.  2:40.53 David Reid
37.  2:44.48 LittleLumos
38.  2:48.29 DUDECUBER
39.  3:00.27 melexi
40.  3:23.43 sporteisvogel
41.  3:39.90 Jacck
42.  4:03.02 Rubika-37-021204
43.  DNF wearephamily1719


*Pyraminx*(80)
1.  2.22 SpiFunTastic
2.  2.40 Toothcraver55
2.  2.40 Harsha Paladugu
2.  2.40 MichaelNielsen


Spoiler



5.  2.47 50ph14
6.  2.51 DGCubes
7.  2.62 jason3141
8.  2.70 Ghost Cuber 
9.  2.80 Vlad Hordiienko
10.  2.81 Rafaello
11.  2.84 MartinN13
12.  2.86 Logan2017DAYR01
13.  2.92 Heath Flick
14.  3.22 BrianJ
15.  3.50 Grzegorz Chudzik
16.  3.89 MLGCubez
17.  4.05 OriginalUsername
18.  4.34 TrueCuberOfficial
19.  4.36 the super cuber
20.  4.39 BradenTheMagician
21.  4.49 Parke187
22.  4.50 Luke Garrett
23.  4.56 Ty Y.
24.  4.65 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
25.  4.70 wearephamily1719
26.  4.84 Christopher Fandrich
27.  4.86 leomannen
28.  4.94 TheDubDubJr
29.  4.95 fun at the joy
29.  4.95 turtwig
31.  5.08 MCuber
31.  5.08 JChambers13
33.  5.13 dollarstorecubes
34.  5.20 Torch
35.  5.24 VIBE_ZT
36.  5.28 ichcubegerne
37.  5.36 KardTrickKid_YT
38.  5.75 Boris McCoy
39.  5.80 sean_cut4
40.  5.82 Legomanz
41.  5.88 Kacper Jędrzejuk
42.  5.91 Raymos Castillo
43.  5.97 Lewis
44.  5.99 tommyo11
45.  6.06 CodingCuber
46.  6.16 Fisko
47.  6.18 Dream Cubing
48.  6.31 cuberkid10
49.  6.53 MattP98
50.  6.54 Brayden Gilland
51.  6.64 KrokosB
52.  6.85 didiask
53.  6.86 nico_german_cuber
54.  6.98 midnightcuberx
55.  7.12 Keenan Johnson
56.  7.32 ReaganCubes
57.  7.40 Brendyn Dunagan
58.  7.63 PingPongCuber
59.  8.22 Peter Preston
60.  8.23 2019ECKE02
61.  8.43 agradess2
62.  8.81 Volcaniccubing
63.  8.87 Simon31415
64.  9.03 abhijat
65.  9.13 abunickabhi
66.  9.43 theit07
67.  9.77 Li Xiang
68.  10.03 Thecubingcuber347
69.  10.38 drpfisherman
70.  11.88 nevinscph
71.  12.45 DUDECUBER
72.  12.53 sporteisvogel
73.  12.70 Ethanawoll
74.  13.25 Jacck
75.  14.74 TheEpicCuber
76.  15.08 Jonascube
77.  15.20 miguelrogenmoser
78.  16.40 melexi
79.  18.94 GT8590
80.  21.79 johnandthecube


*Square-1*(70)
1.  6.03 Christopher Fandrich
2.  6.52 David ep
3.  8.70 Brendyn Dunagan


Spoiler



4.  8.84 mrsniffles01
5.  9.33 Micah Morrison
6.  10.19 2019ECKE02
7.  10.22 BrianJ
8.  11.92 Cale S
8.  11.92 KardTrickKid_YT
10.  12.26 GTGil
11.  12.39 BradyCubes08
12.  13.16 BradenTheMagician
13.  14.08 Boris McCoy
14.  14.22 leomannen
15.  14.41 Ty Y.
16.  14.77 ichcubegerne
17.  14.91 fun at the joy
18.  15.11 BraydenTheCuber
19.  15.30 OriginalUsername
20.  15.56 Logan2017DAYR01
21.  15.62 Rafaello
22.  15.74 cuberkid10
23.  15.92 Rollercoasterben 
24.  16.10 JChambers13
25.  16.16 MCuber
26.  16.58 Peter Preston
27.  17.17 50ph14
28.  17.46 jason3141
29.  18.01 Harsha Paladugu
30.  18.09 MichaelNielsen
31.  18.16 midnightcuberx
32.  18.28 BlueJacket
33.  18.46 wearephamily1719
34.  18.51 Dream Cubing
35.  19.11 abhijat
36.  19.38 Torch
37.  19.98 DGCubes
38.  20.36 Fisko
39.  21.04 TheDubDubJr
40.  21.81 the super cuber
41.  22.30 turtwig
42.  22.79 VIBE_ZT
43.  23.09 Kacper Jędrzejuk
44.  23.56 bennettstouder
45.  23.75 Keenan Johnson
46.  24.83 agradess2
47.  25.35 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
48.  25.41 tommyo11
49.  25.80 PingPongCuber
50.  27.24 ReaganCubes
51.  27.35 KrokosB
52.  31.26 feli.cubes
53.  38.10 Raymos Castillo
54.  38.37 didiask
55.  38.72 Parke187
56.  39.14 John_NOTgood
57.  44.39 Ethanawoll
58.  45.68 David Reid
59.  46.58 OR cuber
60.  47.76 nevinscph
61.  53.67 LukasDikic
62.  55.50 abunickabhi
63.  56.48 Volcaniccubing
64.  1:01.29 Thecubingcuber347
65.  1:03.45 sporteisvogel
66.  1:04.57 Jacck
67.  1:09.93 TheEpicCuber
68.  1:26.99 PCCuber
69.  1:45.43 DUDECUBER
70.  DNF MatsBergsten


*Skewb*(76)
1.  2.39 Legomanz
2.  2.41 riz3ndrr 
3.  2.77 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  2.83 BradyCubes08
5.  3.17 Isaac Latta
6.  3.24 Brendyn Dunagan
7.  3.49 Vlad Hordiienko
8.  3.51 Rubadcar
9.  3.53 Cale S
10.  3.59 Ty Y.
11.  3.78 sean_cut4
12.  3.91 OriginalUsername
13.  4.22 ReaganCubes
14.  4.27 TrueCuberOfficial
15.  4.35 MLGCubez
16.  4.48 JChambers13
16.  4.48 Grzegorz Chudzik
18.  4.52 50ph14
19.  4.63 leomannen
19.  4.63 Boris McCoy
21.  4.84 VIBE_ZT
22.  5.41 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
23.  5.44 Rafaello
24.  5.47 Logan2017DAYR01
25.  5.49 KardTrickKid_YT
26.  5.54 BradenTheMagician
27.  5.59 ichcubegerne
28.  5.74 Harsha Paladugu
29.  5.83 MattP98
30.  5.91 Volcaniccubing
31.  5.93 KrokosB
32.  5.98 Kacper Jędrzejuk
33.  6.01 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
34.  6.07 vishwasankarcubing
35.  6.13 TheDubDubJr
36.  6.16 Peter Preston
37.  6.20 SirVivor
38.  6.37 DGCubes
39.  6.38 jason3141
40.  6.43 Parke187
41.  6.49 MCuber
42.  6.63 fun at the joy
43.  6.83 d2polld
44.  6.86 the super cuber
45.  7.18 tommyo11
46.  7.20 Brayden Gilland
47.  7.26 Fisko
48.  7.29 2019ECKE02
49.  7.30 cuberkid10
50.  7.37 Dream Cubing
51.  7.41 wearephamily1719
52.  7.45 theit07
53.  7.74 dollarstorecubes
54.  7.83 midnightcuberx
55.  8.21 Li Xiang
56.  8.62 Torch
57.  8.70 Ethanawoll
58.  9.06 abunickabhi
59.  9.27 quing
60.  9.28 abhijat
61.  9.36 Thecubingcuber347
62.  9.84 DUDECUBER
63.  10.07 turtwig
64.  10.60 LukasDikic
65.  10.70 drpfisherman
66.  10.80 nevinscph
67.  10.91 Lewis
68.  12.53 agradess2
69.  13.02 Simon31415
70.  13.29 OR cuber
71.  13.79 David Reid
72.  13.81 melexi
73.  16.85 Jacck
74.  24.00 sporteisvogel
75.  29.16 MatsBergsten
76.  DNF myoder


*Kilominx*(16)
1.  25.65 DGCubes
2.  27.26 BradenTheMagician
3.  27.96 GenTheThief


Spoiler



4.  29.78 TheDubDubJr
5.  31.71 drpfisherman
6.  33.50 ichcubegerne
7.  33.63 agradess2
8.  33.93 the super cuber
9.  37.87 dollarstorecubes
10.  38.28 abunickabhi
11.  48.61 Rafaello
12.  50.80 Ethanawoll
13.  57.90 DNF_Cuber
14.  1:00.31 ReaganCubes
15.  1:18.97 Volcaniccubing
16.  1:29.19 thomas.sch


*Mini Guildford*(17)
1.  4:05.95 fun at the joy
2.  4:09.17 ichcubegerne
3.  4:15.08 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  4:42.25 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
5.  4:43.95 DGCubes
6.  4:46.26 TheDubDubJr
7.  5:52.35 Raymos Castillo
8.  5:54.20 abunickabhi
9.  5:56.15 Isaac Latta
10.  5:56.50 Rafaello
11.  6:33.53 tommyo11
12.  6:41.98 PingPongCuber
13.  7:09.90 Ethanawoll
14.  7:26.55 oliverpallo
15.  8:17.61 Brayden Gilland
16.  8:57.19 Volcaniccubing
17.  11:22.44 wearephamily1719


*Redi Cube*(16)
1.  6.76 dollarstorecubes
2.  9.15 BMcCl1
3.  10.43 DGCubes


Spoiler



4.  12.59 ichcubegerne
5.  13.09 Rafaello
6.  14.74 MichaelNielsen
7.  16.65 drpfisherman
8.  18.88 xyzzy
9.  19.48 TheDubDubJr
10.  19.65 Fisko
11.  21.93 abunickabhi
12.  27.94 the super cuber
13.  28.55 leomannen
14.  33.12 Rubika-37-021204
15.  36.81 Brayden Gilland
16.  43.59 Jacck


*Master Pyraminx*(14)
1.  18.48 Harsha Paladugu
2.  24.59 DGCubes
3.  32.44 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  35.49 ichcubegerne
5.  41.42 Rafaello
6.  41.74 abunickabhi
7.  42.70 drpfisherman
8.  45.57 the super cuber
9.  48.34 TheDubDubJr
10.  56.44 Peter Preston
11.  1:14.28 Simon31415
12.  1:29.99 Jacck
13.  1:36.52 Ethanawoll
14.  DNF 2019ECKE02


*15 Puzzle*(14)
1.  8.04 dphdmn
2.  15.26 thelegendary08
3.  15.53 dollarstorecubes


Spoiler



4.  17.67 Li Xiang
5.  22.44 ichcubegerne
6.  22.82 TheDubDubJr
7.  25.34 Rafaello
8.  27.72 the super cuber
9.  28.17 DGCubes
10.  33.76 Thecubingcuber347
11.  35.53 MatsBergsten
12.  42.24 abunickabhi
13.  1:04.03 Ethanawoll
14.  3:38.10 Jacck


*Speed Fewest Moves*(6)
1.  41.38 TheDubDubJr
2.  54.76 DGCubes
3.  56.90 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  67.82 David Reid
5.  DNF abunickabhi
5.  DNF Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung


*Mirror Blocks*(16)
1.  15.77 BradenTheMagician
2.  19.46 ichcubegerne
3.  41.76 ReaganCubes


Spoiler



4.  44.25 DGCubes
5.  53.00 the super cuber
6.  53.73 Rafaello
7.  58.84 Raymos Castillo
8.  1:01.91 TheDubDubJr
9.  1:09.28 Thecubingcuber347
10.  1:16.79 Ethanawoll
11.  1:19.24 abunickabhi
12.  1:31.16 PingPongCuber
13.  1:37.76 Volcaniccubing
14.  1:55.48 DUDECUBER
15.  4:16.32 Jacck
16.  DNF midnightcuberx


*Curvy Copter*(6)
1.  2:39.12 TheDubDubJr
2.  2:48.42 DGCubes
3.  4:47.59 Rafaello


Spoiler



4.  4:50.21 thomas.sch
5.  4:59.35 David Reid
6.  7:29.60 Ethanawoll


*Face-Turning Octahedron*(10)
1.  19.80 TipsterTrickster 
2.  21.60 cuberkid10
3.  24.06 Charles Jerome


Spoiler



4.  26.81 SpeedyOctahedron
5.  28.03 vishwasankarcubing
6.  37.58 Kit Clement
7.  48.05 Peter Preston
8.  1:00.42 drpfisherman
9.  1:19.16 TheDubDubJr
10.  3:37.50 thomas.sch



*Contest results*(196)
1.  1041 TheDubDubJr
2.  978 ichcubegerne
3.  948 the super cuber


Spoiler



4.  937 DGCubes
5.  878 Dream Cubing
6.  866 Rafaello
7.  841 fun at the joy
8.  808 OriginalUsername
9.  795 dollarstorecubes
10.  751 BradenTheMagician
11.  745 Khairur Rachim
12.  723 KrokosB
13.  718 abunickabhi
14.  717 Alvin Cheng Hiu Yeung
15.  708 leomannen
16.  703 Christopher Fandrich
17.  646 sean_cut4
18.  644 MCuber
19.  630 Brendyn Dunagan
20.  616 JChambers13
21.  614 BrianJ
22.  613 jason3141
23.  606 agradess2
24.  584 Torch
25.  558 nevinscph
26.  547 cuberkid10
27.  536 turtwig
28.  534 Logan2017DAYR01
29.  529 Grzegorz Chudzik
30.  524 tommyo11
31.  520 abhijat
32.  515 2019ECKE02
33.  501 MartinN13
34.  500 midnightcuberx
35.  496 Parke187
36.  494 Charles Jerome
37.  487 sigalig
38.  474 didiask
38.  474 ReaganCubes
38.  474 FaLoL
41.  471 Peter Preston
42.  463 LukasDikic
43.  453 Ty Y.
44.  445 KardTrickKid_YT
45.  440 Luke Garrett
46.  422 Legomanz
47.  415 BMcCl1
48.  408 MichaelNielsen
49.  405 Ethanawoll
50.  399 Cale S
51.  396 drpfisherman
52.  394 João Vinicius
53.  391 MLGCubez
54.  389 BlueJacket
55.  387 Harsha Paladugu
56.  377 Brayden Gilland
57.  376 vishwasankarcubing
58.  362 50ph14
59.  360 xyzzy
60.  357 Volcaniccubing
61.  352 tJardigradHe
62.  351 Kacper Jędrzejuk
63.  345 Fisko
64.  344 branson_lau
65.  335 riz3ndrr 
66.  332 LittleLumos
67.  326 Rubadcar
68.  324 VIBE_ZT
68.  324 ExultantCarn
70.  320 BradyCubes08
71.  318 Scarce (Ellie Cubez)
72.  315 Raymos Castillo
73.  311 Dylan Swarts
74.  310 MattP98
75.  309 mrsniffles01
76.  306 mihnea3000
77.  300 Heewon Seo
78.  282 nico_german_cuber
79.  281 GTGil
79.  281 Boris McCoy
81.  280 breadears
82.  278 Keenan Johnson
83.  270 wearephamily1719
84.  266 Isaac Latta
85.  264 Imran Rahman
86.  258 John_NOTgood
86.  258 BraydenTheCuber
88.  252 theit07
89.  251 TrueCuberOfficial
90.  247 TheCubingAddict980
91.  244 JoXCuber
92.  240 PingPongCuber
93.  236 2017LAMB06
94.  232 Jacck
95.  224 Micah Morrison
96.  220 miguelrogenmoser
96.  220 d2polld
96.  220 20luky3
99.  219 HKspeed.com
100.  207 bennettstouder
101.  194 Fred Lang
102.  182 DUDECUBER
103.  177 SpiFunTastic
104.  175 melexi
105.  174 Keroma12
105.  174 JFCUBING
107.  172 Ontricus
108.  169 ican97
109.  168 FishyIshy
110.  166 Der Der
111.  165 Thecubingcuber347
112.  159 Li Xiang
113.  158 johnandthecube
114.  157 MatsBergsten
115.  155 OR cuber
116.  151 PCCuber
117.  150 CubableYT
118.  147 TheEpicCuber
119.  146 revaldoah
119.  146 CodingCuber
119.  146 Vlad Hordiienko
119.  146 Lewis
123.  144 trangium
124.  139 Scrambled
125.  137 scrubizilla
126.  134 Cubing5life
127.  133 pjk
128.  132 MatthewEllis
129.  123 PikachuPlayz_MC
130.  121 Simon31415
131.  120 Jrg
132.  119 John Benwell
133.  116 SirVivor
133.  116 One Wheel
135.  113 Kylegadj
135.  113 Florentin
135.  113 sporteisvogel
138.  107 GenTheThief
139.  105 chancet4488
139.  105 Cyrus
141.  103 quing
142.  99 xtreme cuber2007
143.  98 thatkid
144.  92 G2013
144.  92 Rubika-37-021204
144.  92 HippieCuber
147.  89 willian_pessoa
148.  88 Sub12ByInefficentTpsSpam
149.  85 Winfaza
149.  85 鄧南英
149.  85 Rollercoasterben 
152.  83 SpeedyOctahedron
153.  81 Toothcraver55
154.  75 Ghost Cuber 
154.  75 lumes2121
156.  73 David ep
156.  73 myoder
158.  72 RyanSoh
159.  70 Natemophi
159.  70 Heath Flick
161.  65 David Reid
161.  65 Jonascube
163.  64 Lvl9001Wizard
164.  62 White KB
164.  62 filmip
166.  60 Petri Krzywacki
167.  58 DNF_Cuber
168.  54 dnguyen2204
169.  51 thomas.sch
169.  51 MarkA64
171.  44 ITZME
172.  42 Kal-Flo
173.  38 Carter Cubes
174.  36 Mattia Pasquini
175.  35 SentsuiJack2403
176.  32 thelargeman2048
177.  27 CreationUniverse
178.  23 sCs
178.  23 feli.cubes
180.  20 SnatLordHimself
180.  20 Liam Wadek
182.  19 GT8590
183.  17 dphdmn
184.  16 Ali161102
184.  16 thelegendary08
186.  14 J perm
186.  14 TipsterTrickster 
188.  13 MuaazCubes
189.  12 OriEy
189.  12 RyanC
189.  12 zakikaz
192.  10 Kai_Valdez
193.  9 Kurukuru
193.  9 Kit Clement
195.  8 oliverpallo
196.  4 Lol_cat


----------



## Mike Hughey (May 11, 2021)

196 competitors this week. The winner for this week is number 157!

That means our winner this week is *myoder!* Congratulations!!


----------

